# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Bald men are so ugly.

## noway

Hi Guys,

Just tried to convince myself to man the **** up and shave or buzz-cut myself. Looking for inspiration on the internet I somehow came across this discussion where some guy rants about rich guys with hot gf:




> ... yet I see SUPER HOT women with fat ugly bald guys that have big bank accounts every day.


 and then some girls start commenting on how ugly / repulsive bald guyz are and most agree:



> Yeah right! You are such a liar. BALD MEN LOOK LIKE GReASY PEDOPHILES!


 And for some strange reason instead of getting angry, because I'm loosing my hair i find their comments so hilarious. My favorite one was this lol:



> I agree BALD MEN are really really gross! I would rather have sex with a 500 pound dude or a guy with a tiny wiener than let one of those despicable animals touch me! I seem to attract bald men.


 Now I'm seriously going buzz-cut style, although it'll be nice to **** some of those shallow girls, while you have hair you are at risk of making one of them you GF without even realizing how shallow they are.

Wow its been like over 4 hours, went shopping and still can't stop laughing every time I remember I am a "despicable animal" looooooooool.

----------


## noway

Forgot to post the the link: http://www.topix.com/forum/city/winc...DJVPNI6AC17/p2

----------


## baldozer

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just tried to convince myself to man the **** up and shave or buzz-cut myself. Looking for inspiration on the internet I somehow came across this discussion where some guy rants about rich guys with hot gf:
> 
> 
> and then some girls start commenting on how ugly / repulsive bald guyz are and most agree:
> 
> 
> And for some strange reason instead of getting angry, because I'm loosing my hair i find their comments so hilarious. My favorite one was this lol:
> ...


 Such women are mostly the fat and ugly ones. They take pleasure in degrading man for being bald, ugly, short etc.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

What is really funny is usually the women that shit on men the most are average or below average looking themselves.

----------


## FlightTL

> Forgot to post the the link: http://www.topix.com/forum/city/winc...DJVPNI6AC17/p2


 Wow. Some of the responses ....

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Some women like bald some dont simple as that! What they don't like are bald moody guys with hang-ups about being bald or going bald. And thats me!

----------


## Scalpology

> Such women are mostly the fat and ugly ones. They take pleasure in degrading man for being bald, ugly, short etc.


 Well if fat and ugly women hate bald men, you can only imagine how much actual hot women would hate bald men.

----------


## hairlessM

> Some women like bald some dont simple as that! What they don't like are bald moody guys with hang-ups about being bald or going bald. And thats me!


 
Add me to the bald moody guys with hang-ups list. The women are just being honest and I have to agree with them. Bald men are the most unappealing people in the world. Yeah, there are a few exceptions, but even the exceptions look like rubbish when surround by other men with hair. I don't blame women or society for looking down on us, the majority in this forum all agree as well, that's why they're all here. It really is gross looking. 

A lot of my friends pass for early 20's while most people think I'm early to mid 40's. THATS A TWENTY YEAR AGE GAP even though we are the same age. I cannot tell you how many times I have been the only nw7 under 60 in a room. There is nothing attractive or appealing or masculine about that and no woman wants to know you. Try picking your child up from school with a bunch of grandpa's who all have more hair then you. I wrote my life off years ago because of it and have no symphony towards anyone else's physical flaws because nothing is worse than this.

And before anyone says it's all in my head, I never cared about it at all for the first 10 years but it was everybody else who made a big deal about it. My own mother and family used to tell me I looked horrendous with a shaved head and that no one will ever hire me or no woman will ever want to be with me. I heard it for years and years from everyone around me. Soon as it became obvious I was destined to be nw7 before 30 everyone began with the it "looks good", "it suits you", "don't worry about it" and all that rubbish. A complete 180 turn ie" the feel sorry card. It was drilled directly into my face that nobody likes bald men for years, and now that I am one, they all have to bite their tongue. I can't believe I have to live my whole adult life like this. Right now, not only do I hope they never cure it but I hope it becomes more and more common in both men and women.

Hows that for a bitter rant?

----------


## baldozer

> Add me to the bald moody guys with hang-ups list. The women are just being honest and I have to agree with them. Bald men are the most unappealing people in the world. Yeah, there are a few exceptions, but even the exceptions look like rubbish when surround by other men with hair. I don't blame women or society for looking down on us, the majority in this forum all agree as well, that's why they're all here. It really is gross looking. 
> 
> A lot of my friends pass for early 20's while most people think I'm early to mid 40's. THATS A TWENTY YEAR AGE GAP even though we are the same age. I cannot tell you how many times I have been the only nw7 under 60 in a room. There is nothing attractive or appealing or masculine about that and no woman wants to know you. Try picking your child up from school with a bunch of grandpa's who all have more hair then you. I wrote my life off years ago because of it and have no symphony towards anyone else's physical flaws because nothing is worse than this.
> 
> And before anyone says it's all in my head, I never cared about it at all for the first 10 years but it was everybody else who made a big deal about it. My own mother and family used to tell me I looked horrendous with a shaved head and that no one will ever hire me or no woman will ever want to be with me. I heard it for years and years from everyone around me. Soon as it became obvious I was destined to be nw7 before 30 everyone began with the it "looks good", "it suits you", "don't worry about it" and all that rubbish. A complete 180 turn ie" the feel sorry card. It was drilled directly into my face that nobody likes bald men for years, and now that I am one, they all have to bite their tongue. I can't believe I have to live my whole adult life like this. Right now, not only do I hope they never cure it but I hope it becomes more and more common in both men and women.
> 
> Hows that for a bitter rant?


 Go back to sluthate.com please!

----------


## Pboy101

These extreme views on either side are ridiculous.  Yes, having good hair is better than no hair and you should try to keep it if you can.  But to seek out and then listen to the extreme views and believe life goes to shyt because there's no hair is quite idiotic.  

If Brad Pitt is the perfect 10, then the personality, charisma, confidence, charm, and a crooked smile makes up 7-8 while hair may give the remaining 2-3.  Do the best with what you have, where you are, and how you can.  Bytching is for bytches.

----------


## baldozer

> These extreme views on either side are ridiculous.  Yes, having good hair is better than no hair and you should try to keep it if you can.  But to seek out and then listen to the extreme views and believe life goes to shyt because there's no hair is quite idiotic.  
> 
> If Brad Pitt is the perfect 10, then the personality, charisma, confidence, charm, and a crooked smile makes up 7-8 while hair may give the remaining 2-3.  Do the best with what you have, where you are, and how you can.  Bytching is for bytches.


 Exactly!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> A lot of my friends pass for early 20's while most people think I'm early to mid 40's. THATS A TWENTY YEAR AGE GAP even though we are the same age. *I cannot tell you how many times I have been the only nw7 under 60 in a room*. There is nothing attractive or appealing or masculine about that and no woman wants to know you. *Try picking your child up from school with a bunch of grandpa's who all have more hair then you*. I wrote my life off years ago because of it and have no symphony towards anyone else's physical flaws because nothing is worse than this.
> 
> *My own mother and family used to tell me I looked horrendous with a shaved head and that no one will ever hire me or no woman will ever want to be with me.* It was drilled directly into my face that nobody likes bald men for years, and now that I am one, they all have to bite their tongue. I can't believe I have to live my whole adult life like this.* Right now, not only do I hope they never cure it but I hope it becomes more and more common in both men and women.*


 Dayum this was a strong "from the heart" post.  I will not start with all the: "I know how you feel", "It's not that bad", or "You need to man up" talk.  Although I started losing hair at a very young age, I wasn't a very high norwood by my late teens/early twenties.  Even now at 38 I still have a good amount of hair.  I just think that it is unfair to judge guys unless you have gone through similar circumstances.  According to hairlessM's post, his own mom used to give him shit about being bald.  That's a lot to deal with.  It just has to be tough living as an extremely bald guy at such a young age and I give you guys credit for doing it.

----------


## FlightTL

> Add me to the bald moody guys with hang-ups list. The women are just being honest and I have to agree with them. Bald men are the most unappealing people in the world. Yeah, there are a few exceptions, but even the exceptions look like rubbish when surround by other men with hair. I don't blame women or society for looking down on us, the majority in this forum all agree as well, that's why they're all here. It really is gross looking. 
> 
> A lot of my friends pass for early 20's while most people think I'm early to mid 40's. THATS A TWENTY YEAR AGE GAP even though we are the same age. I cannot tell you how many times I have been the only nw7 under 60 in a room. There is nothing attractive or appealing or masculine about that and no woman wants to know you. Try picking your child up from school with a bunch of grandpa's who all have more hair then you. I wrote my life off years ago because of it and have no symphony towards anyone else's physical flaws because nothing is worse than this.
> 
> And before anyone says it's all in my head, I never cared about it at all for the first 10 years but it was everybody else who made a big deal about it. My own mother and family used to tell me I looked horrendous with a shaved head and that no one will ever hire me or no woman will ever want to be with me. I heard it for years and years from everyone around me. Soon as it became obvious I was destined to be nw7 before 30 everyone began with the it "looks good", "it suits you", "don't worry about it" and all that rubbish. A complete 180 turn ie" the feel sorry card. It was drilled directly into my face that nobody likes bald men for years, and now that I am one, they all have to bite their tongue. I can't believe I have to live my whole adult life like this. Right now, not only do I hope they never cure it but I hope it becomes more and more common in both men and women.
> 
> Hows that for a bitter rant?


 My mom's friends used to laugh at me, both adult males and females, and say 'this old man looks ugly' or 'you'll never get a woman'.

----------


## burtandernie

I think looking like a creepy old man is a big part of the problem with MPB. Its just that it makes you look prematurely a lot older or can help make you look a lot younger. That IMO is the biggest factor with it. That being said you cant dwell on it because aging will hit all of us one way or another. Eventually time is the great equalizer.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> My mom's friends used to laugh at me, both adult males and females, and say 'this old man looks ugly' or 'you'll never get a woman'.


 We'll see who gets the last laugh when you show up ripped wearing a hair piece.  That'll show em!

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> Dayum this was a strong "from the heart" post.  I will not start with all the: "I know how you feel", "It's not that bad", or "You need to man up" talk.  Although I started losing hair at a very young age, I wasn't a very high norwood by my late teens/early twenties.  Even now at 38 I still have a good amount of hair.  I just think that it is unfair to judge guys unless you have gone through similar circumstances.  According to hairlessM's post, his own mom used to give him shit about being bald.  That's a lot to deal with.  It just has to be tough living as an extremely bald guy at such a young age and I give you guys credit for doing it.


 Yeah, really.  As alluded to in other posts, I often see guys with such minimal hair loss that its barely even noticeable claiming how baldness isn't that bad, while the guys who are NW6's and NW7's are the ones who vent the most about how bad hair loss actually is.  As you said, it is really unfair to judge people unless you have gone through similar circumstances.  I highly doubt that guys with extremely minimal hair loss would be singing the same tune if they were completely bald on top.

----------


## Lewis Hamilton

I know a bloke who had a full head of hair until he hit 43, then within 2 years it was totally gone.  Genetic - his father did the same.
He is 63, but he looks about 50.  Healthy, handsome and happy.  The thing that makes him look younger is his self confidence - he smiles, as if to say 'f^ck the lot of you - i'm happy'.  
If youre losing it you need to cut it realy short.  
Exercise and good food and away you go!

----------


## fred970

> The thing that makes him look younger is his self confidence - he smiles, as if to say 'f^ck the lot of you - i'm happy'.


 Screw that! Who wants to smile like a moron all the time just to compensate for baldness, tell me, why do we need to do that exactly?! I thought baldness was not a big deal, surely we would be allowed not to smile for a second and not be considered grumpy creepy balding assholes for not smiling right?

Self-confidence needs to come from something, and you cannot be truly confident if you're bald, especially in your 20's. You can only pretend you are confident in that case, and people will interpret it as arrogance by a hot 19 years old girl: "What is this creepy bald guy doing? I mean he's bald! Doesn't he know his place?!"

----------


## Joan

FlightTL:  I would disown anyone who did that to my sons.  You're probably more mature than your mother and her "friends."  Totally agree with Notcoolanymore.  Remember, you've got youth on your side, hair or not.  The people in your mother's age group will NEVER get that back, no matter how much time they spend in the gym or money on cosmetic procedures.  Believe me, I know.

----------


## FlightTL

I appreciate Joan's and NotCoolAnymore's comments. I will focus on natural fitness. By that, I'll just eat whole foods if I can, and do pushups and crunches. I found this video on why folks should stay natural while bodybuilding. Makes me want to just eat fruits and healthy stuff, and stay natural.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgNfAI7mOpQ

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> If youre losing it you need to cut it realy short.  
> Exercise and good food and away you go!


 Fred, pay no attention to this guy.  He is an anti propecia troll.  His post was just a prelude to his anti treatment nonsense.  I would be willing to bet he is an early norwood.

I would be much more convinced to just hit the gym and just smile if the message came from a guy that was actually suffering from significant hair loss.

----------


## mpb47

> My mom's friends used to laugh at me, both adult males and females, and say 'this old man looks ugly' or 'you'll never get a woman'.


 I can't belive adults would do this. I would say this is rather rare. I got teased like that but only when I was young and so were the girls (~18).

When you are older, sometimes (but not always ) when they tease you it's because they like you.

----------


## Jasari

99% of the time it isn't hot women who say this. It's repulsive trolls that you wouldn't bang if there was no one left on earth.

Typically they say this stuff to make themselves feel better and for the most part don't even believe it themselves. The other thing to keep in mind is that there are a lot of trolls online and it's doubtful half the stuff you read even comes from actual females.

Either way it's irrelevant. 99% of men aren't banging hot women. With or without hair. If you've lost it all, use that as motivation to turn yourself into that 1%. Hair loss isn't the deal breaker - Being one of the 99% of guys who accept mediocrity is the deal breaker.

----------


## FlightTL

> 99% of the time it isn't hot women who say this. It's repulsive trolls that you wouldn't bang if there was no one left on earth.
> 
> Typically they say this stuff to make themselves feel better and for the most part don't even believe it themselves. The other thing to keep in mind is that there are a lot of trolls online and it's doubtful half the stuff you read even comes from actual females.
> 
> Either way it's irrelevant. 99% of men aren't banging hot women. With or without hair. If you've lost it all, use that as motivation to turn yourself into that 1%. Hair loss isn't the deal breaker - Being one of the 99% of guys who accept mediocrity is the deal breaker.


 Well said...

I want to do my best to forgive everyone that said those hurtful things to me, and treat them with respect in return.

----------


## hairlessM

> Go back to sluthate.com please!


 I know you have a positive attitude towards this stuff but it's just not like that for everyone. The difference between people seeing me with a shaved head because thats what I wanted to he shaves because he is bald is like 2 different worlds even though I look basically the same for the last 12 years. Most would not go through that same path. I have seen both sides (the ones who like it and those who don't) and then I have seen both sides do a complete 180 flip because of it the difference it makes.

I think what you have trouble understanding is the reality that it is not ever considered a desired trait. Women don't pursue bald men in general even though they might end up with one. It's the same attitude that you put onto short men, you are always talking about the huge disadvantage they're at but bald is so much worse than being short, but you personally don't believe that, and that is fine, but you can name way more attractive short men than you could bald guys. It's a bad BAD thing to have slapped on your appearance whether you want to believe it or not.

The reason most guys don't like it is because they see other bald men and think that is what they are going to look like and that wouldn't be a problem if every bald guy looked like the ones you always point out and say "hey, look at this guy". Not everyone looks like Zidane, the Rock or Kelly Slater, they mostly look just like garbage.

----------


## baldozer

> I know you have a positive attitude towards this stuff but it's just not like that for everyone. The difference between people seeing me with a shaved head because thats what I wanted to he shaves because he is bald is like 2 different worlds even though I look basically the same for the last 12 years. Most would not go through that same path. I have seen both sides (the ones who like it and those who don't) and then I have seen both sides do a complete 180 flip because of it the difference it makes.
> 
> I think what you have trouble understanding is the reality that it is not ever considered a desired trait. Women don't pursue bald men in general even though they might end up with one. It's the same attitude that you put onto short men, you are always talking about the huge disadvantage they're at but bald is so much worse than being short, but you personally don't believe that, and that is fine, but you can name way more attractive short men than you could bald guys. It's a bad BAD thing to have slapped on your appearance whether you want to believe it or not.
> 
> The reason most guys don't like it is because they see other bald men and think that is what they are going to look like and that wouldn't be a problem if every bald guy looked like the ones you always point out and say "hey, look at this guy". Not everyone looks like Zidane, the Rock or Kelly Slater, they mostly look just like garbage.


 IMO, only those bald men look bad who are overweight or those who are ugly in the first place. I have lost a few pounds in the last few weeks and now I am looking much better. If you are bald, you must maintain low body fat and keep some facial hair. Its a cool look. Just look at Ronnie Colemann. He is a NW0, yet he keeps a bald head, because he looks much cooler with it. The Rock also looks much better now than he used to with hair.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> IMO, only those bald men look bad who are overweight or those who are ugly in the first place.


 Too bad most people don't see bald/balding men the same way you do.

----------


## baldozer

> Too bad most people don't see bald/balding men the same way you do.


 So what? Its not necessary to look good to everyone. If someone doesn't like it, so be it! There are far more important things to do in life than to just look good.

----------


## sgilk4

Bald men are hot.  My daughter's father was bald when I met him, and he's still hot with a bald head.  I know women who will only date bald men.  It depends on the girl.

----------


## FlightTL

> If you are bald, you must maintain low body fat and keep some facial hair. Its a cool look.


 Is facial hair necessary. Vin D, Rock, Statham, and Kelly Slater are all clean shaven??????

----------


## decarjos

> Add me to the bald moody guys with hang-ups list. The women are just being honest and I have to agree with them. Bald men are the most unappealing people in the world. Yeah, there are a few exceptions, but even the exceptions look like rubbish when surround by other men with hair. I don't blame women or society for looking down on us, the majority in this forum all agree as well, that's why they're all here. It really is gross looking. 
> 
> A lot of my friends pass for early 20's while most people think I'm early to mid 40's. THATS A TWENTY YEAR AGE GAP even though we are the same age. I cannot tell you how many times I have been the only nw7 under 60 in a room. There is nothing attractive or appealing or masculine about that and no woman wants to know you. Try picking your child up from school with a bunch of grandpa's who all have more hair then you. I wrote my life off years ago because of it and have no symphony towards anyone else's physical flaws because nothing is worse than this.
> 
> And before anyone says it's all in my head, I never cared about it at all for the first 10 years but it was everybody else who made a big deal about it. My own mother and family used to tell me I looked horrendous with a shaved head and that no one will ever hire me or no woman will ever want to be with me. I heard it for years and years from everyone around me. Soon as it became obvious I was destined to be nw7 before 30 everyone began with the it "looks good", "it suits you", "don't worry about it" and all that rubbish. A complete 180 turn ie" the feel sorry card. It was drilled directly into my face that nobody likes bald men for years, and now that I am one, they all have to bite their tongue. I can't believe I have to live my whole adult life like this. Right now, not only do I hope they never cure it but I hope it becomes more and more common in both men and women.
> 
> Hows that for a bitter rant?


 One of the most attractive things women is *confidence*. You clearly have none, and THAT is why you probably have a poor track record with attracting women, making you so bitter. Be a man, you'll be a man.

----------


## decarjos

> My mom's friends used to laugh at me, both adult males and females, and say 'this old man looks ugly' or 'you'll never get a woman'.


 Sounds like you surround yourself with a**holes

----------


## hairlessM

> Is facial hair necessary. Vin D, Rock, Statham, and Kelly Slater are all clean shaven??????


 Vin D is Vin D and people either love him or hate him. Statham always has stubble. Kelly Slater is so tanned that it doesn't matter. All these guys are also between 5'7-5'10.

----------


## hairlessM

> IMO, only those bald men look bad who are overweight or those who are ugly in the first place. I have lost a few pounds in the last few weeks and now I am looking much better. If you are bald, you must maintain low body fat and keep some facial hair. Its a cool look. Just look at Ronnie Colemann. He is a NW0, yet he keeps a bald head, because he looks much cooler with it. The Rock also looks much better now than he used to with hair.


 Ronnie Colemann is black and it also goes with his huge frame and profession. The Rock is 6'4 and huge and only has a temple problem. Both these guys are bigger than 95% of guys in the world so it's a bad comparison for your average balding white guy to shave his head and think he will look like either of them. FWIW I don't have any other body issues.

----------


## baldozer

> Ronnie Colemann is black and it also goes with his huge frame and profession. The Rock is 6'4 and huge and only has a temple problem. Both these guys are bigger than 95% of guys in the world so it's a bad comparison for your average balding white guy to shave his head and think he will look like either of them. FWIW I don't have any other body issues.


 I forgot about tanning. A tanned skin looks much better than a pale skin if you are bald. Take for example Rude from final fantasy. He looks fabulous bald with that skin tone. A strong neck like Rude's also help if you are bald. Moreover, bald makes you look taller, as your head looks smaller with no hair, thus making your body look bigger. Therefore, for a guy with average height like me, bald is the way to go.

----------


## hairlessM

> I forgot about tanning. A tanned skin looks much better than a pale skin if you are bald. Take for example Rude from final fantasy. He looks fabulous bald with that skin tone. A strong neck like Rude's also help if you are bald. Moreover, bald makes you look taller, as your head looks smaller with no hair, thus making your body look bigger. Therefore, for a guy with average height like me, bald is the way to go.


 How tall are you any way? You are always knocking short guys so I thought you must of be 6'4+ or something. Tanned skin and yeah you are kinda gonna look fine anyway.

----------


## baldozer

> How tall are you any way? You are always knocking short guys so I thought you must of be 6'4+ or something. Tanned skin and yeah you are kinda gonna look fine anyway.


 I am average height, and yes I have a tanned skin.

----------


## 25 going on 65

The # of guys who can be goodlooking while bald is miniscule. But a higher % of black guys, Samoan guys etc. can get away with it for some reason

To even have a chance you must have great skull shape/size (extremely rare), you can not have a prominent nose in profile (many noses look normal or even good w/ hair but not w/o), your ears must be close to the head & not too large or small. Then other things like natural skin tone (regardless of tan or paleness) bone structure of the face make a big difference

Even then you will never be as good as if you had hair. There is a certain striking beauty that only men w/ hair can achieve & it puts your life in a different category from everyone else. Nothing else can reproduce this effect, not confidence or money or anything

Fame will get you a better life in many ways but even a famous average-looking guy will never experience the feeling of how women react when just looking at your face makes their brain chemistry go crazy

There are men all over the world who had this & then lost it due to this genetic curse. MPB proves if there is a god, he is evil

----------


## baldozer

> The # of guys who can be goodlooking while bald is miniscule. But a higher % of black guys, Samoan guys etc. can get away with it for some reason
> 
> To even have a chance you must have great skull shape/size (extremely rare), you can not have a prominent nose in profile (many noses look normal or even good w/ hair but not w/o), your ears must be close to the head & not too large or small. Then other things like natural skin tone (regardless of tan or paleness) bone structure of the face make a big difference
> 
> Even then you will never be as good as if you had hair. There is a certain striking beauty that only men w/ hair can achieve & it puts your life in a different category from everyone else. Nothing else can reproduce this effect, not confidence or money or anything
> 
> Fame will get you a better life in many ways but even a famous average-looking guy will never experience the feeling of how women react when just looking at your face makes their brain chemistry go crazy
> 
> There are men all over the world who had this & then lost it due to this genetic curse. MPB proves if there is a god, he is evil


 The following is true for me.

Ears close to your head: Yes, my ears are so close to the head that they are almost invisible.
Tanned: Yes
Prominent Nose: I don't know what you mean by that, but I do have a prominent brow ridge with deep set eyes and the nose tip is quite far from the cheeks. I mean my nose is the opposite of what you see in asian guys, who have flat noses.

----------


## TotallyScrewed

> 99% of the time it isn't hot women who say this. It's repulsive trolls that you wouldn't bang if there was no one left on earth.
> 
> Typically they say this stuff to make themselves feel better and for the most part don't even believe it themselves. The other thing to keep in mind is that there are a lot of trolls online and it's doubtful half the stuff you read even comes from actual females.
> 
> Either way it's irrelevant. 99% of men aren't banging hot women. With or without hair. If you've lost it all, use that as motivation to turn yourself into that 1%. Hair loss isn't the deal breaker - Being one of the 99% of guys who accept mediocrity is the deal breaker.


 You do realize you've more or less, in this post alone, said the only thing important about a woman is her appearance, and that men's appearance doesn't matter as long as he doesn't settle for an unattractive woman, right?

This is a bit depressing.

Actually this whole thread is depressing. 

It seems like every time a guy gets insulted by a chick on here his first instinct is to call all (or most, or even many) women ****s, or worthless, or stupid, or whatever, and how they're evil and shallow-- and then after calling them shallow, talk about how it's only the ugly ones saying it anyway so they don't matter.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> The following is true for me.
> 
> Ears close to your head: Yes, my ears are so close to the head that they are almost invisible.
> Tanned: Yes
> Prominent Nose: I don't know what you mean by that, but I do have a prominent brow ridge with deep set eyes and the nose tip is quite far from the cheeks. I mean my nose is the opposite of what you see in asian guys, who have flat noses.


 A nose prominent in profile ("projected," "pointed," "stereotypical white guy nose") is a disadvantage for bald guys. This is a major reason why black guys can get away w/ the shaved head more often

----------


## pidda

Nothing wrong with being bald. Should have just shaved and be done with it.

----------


## FlightTL

> Nothing wrong with being bald. Should have just shaved and be done with it.


 Perhaps you're handsome and have a great shaped head like kelly slater.

----------


## FlightTL

> A nose prominent in profile ("projected," "pointed," "stereotypical white guy nose") is a disadvantage for bald guys. This is a major reason why black guys can get away w/ the shaved head more often


 African Americans are the ideal candidates for hair loss. Think Boris Kodjoe.

----------


## pidda

> Perhaps you're handsome and have a great shaped head like kelly slater.


 I do! Funny that I didn't take that into consideration until now!

----------


## hairlessM

> A nose prominent in profile ("projected," "pointed," "stereotypical white guy nose") is a disadvantage for bald guys. This is a major reason why black guys can get away w/ the shaved head more often


 I know exactly what you mean and you are 100% correct. I want a new nose and the only thing stopping me from fixing it is I'm to embarrassed getting it done because I'm bald. I think with a new nose I could pull the look off a lot better. I need to do something as right now I'm basically road kill.

----------


## FlightTL

> I know exactly what you mean and you are 100% correct. I want a new nose and the only thing stopping me from fixing it is I'm to embarrassed getting it done because I'm bald. I think with a new nose I could pull the look off a lot better. I need to do something as right now I'm basically road kill.


 Hey same here. I've been thinking about rhinoplasty, but I'm scared at even the thought of it. Hair transplants are at least you can stay awake during the procedure and maybe FUE and pilofocus are minimally invasive....So, I'm not sure and there is open and closed rhinoplasty, so not sure at all.

----------


## Dan26

dude its true i have a white friend who went bald and he's got a flat black guy nose and he suits the look

----------


## baldozer

> A nose prominent in profile ("projected," "pointed," "stereotypical white guy nose") is a disadvantage for bald guys. This is a major reason why black guys can get away w/ the shaved head more often


 I don't think so. A nose of this type along with a prominent chin makes an ante-face, which is considered attractive. Example of people with ante faces are David Gandi and Sean O'Pry.

----------


## hairlessM

> Hey same here. I've been thinking about rhinoplasty, but I'm scared at even the thought of it. Hair transplants are at least you can stay awake during the procedure and maybe FUE and pilofocus are minimally invasive....So, I'm not sure and there is open and closed rhinoplasty, so not sure at all.


 I've been looking into it as I had the same fears as you but it's one of the most commonly performed ops there is and I was surprised at how quick it actually is. Yeah, you get knocked out but I've been knocked out before and that went ok.

It's gross how it's done but the results are unreal. Check out this site http://www.realself.com/rhinoplasty/...d-after-photos if your interested. There is also loads of blogs that people have written from beginning to end and they all explain everything you need to know. It takes a little time to recover, all the splinters and that come off in less than a week and than a few weeks of noticeable swelling and they say it can take a lot longer for all the swelling to go but the difference it makes in your appearance is amazing, almost everyone looks better when it's done. It's expensive but you usually get exactly what you want and it looks natural. My nose is my biggest flaw outside my hair but that ish is so messed up it will never be right so I really don't want to spend anything a dime on it.

----------


## hairlessM

> I don't think so. A nose of this type along with a prominent chin makes an ante-face, which is considered attractive. Example of people with ante faces are David Gandi and Sean O'Pry.


 I think you have the wrong idea, more in reference to the bridge of the nose.

----------


## Joan

hairlessM:  I was going to suggest checking out RealSelf (I'm a member) to you guys contemplating a rhinoplasty.  Who better to get your information from than honest people sharing their good/bad experiences, a lot of times with photos to back them up?  I, myself, had a rhinoplasty when I was 15 (way back in 1978-lol).  Things, of course, have changed dramatically since then (I was in the hospital for three days).  It was one of the best decisions I've ever made.  Just do your research and get more than one consultation, unless maybe you know someone who's had excellent results with a specific surgeon.  I've had two other cosmetic procedures and made a huge mistake with one by not doing my homework first, which resulted in a costly revision.  Remember, you can't hide your face, so take your time in choosing a doctor.

----------


## baldozer

> hairlessM:  I was going to suggest checking out RealSelf (I'm a member) to you guys contemplating a rhinoplasty.  Who better to get your information from than honest people sharing their good/bad experiences, a lot of times with photos to back them up?  I, myself, had a rhinoplasty when I was 15 (way back in 1978-lol).  Things, of course, have changed dramatically since then (I was in the hospital for three days).  It was one of the best decisions I've ever made.  Just do your research and get more than one consultation, unless maybe you know someone who's had excellent results with a specific surgeon.  I've had two other cosmetic procedures and made a huge mistake with one by not doing my homework first, which resulted in a costly revision.  Remember, you can't hide your face, so take your time in choosing a doctor.


 Rhinoplasty at just 15? That is ridiculous! Who paid for it?

----------


## Joan

> Rhinoplasty at just 15? That is ridiculous! Who paid for it?


 My parents, of course.  And no, it's not ridiculous when you'd been ridiculed by your peers since grammar school for having a big nose, which looked even bigger because I have a small face.  In 8th grade I sat in a class for a whole year while two kids made fun of me, and the teacher did absolutely nothing.  Yup, I still remember that over 35 years later.  That rhinoplasty was worth every penny.  Unless you've walked in my shoes, you'll never understand the hell I experienced.

----------


## FlightTL

> My parents, of course.  And no, it's not ridiculous when you'd been ridiculed by your peers since grammar school for having a big nose, which looked even bigger because I have a small face.  In 8th grade I sat in a class for a whole year while two kids made fun of me, and the teacher did absolutely nothing.  Yup, I still remember that over 35 years later.  That rhinoplasty was worth every penny.  Unless you've walked in my shoes, you'll never understand the hell I experienced.


 I sympathize with you Joan. Being made fun of is a seriously emotionally painful thing.

Wish you a happy life.

----------


## DeuceWillis

I think you guys think ENTIRELY too fu*king much. And what makes your standards of beauty so right and true? For every "rule" and example of what bald people should look like, there's a guy/girl out there that is the exact opposite and they look FINE. Sometimes even handsome/beautiful. I think you guys all come to this website whining saying "I'm ugly, im bald, society this, opposite sex that, standards of beauty blah blah fuc*ing blah". But the truth is, it's YOU guys who are judging yourselves. YOU guys who are judging others and making people feel bad bc they have a big nose, or a thin neck, or small biceps, or weak jaw lines, etc. Well you know what, if you judge people based off of their looks then FU*K YOU!!! Because it's YOUR fault this "society" is in the shape it's in. Everyone should just accept the way they are and accept others the way they are too.

----------


## Sogeking

Well concerning the title of this thread, I think it is not true. Has anyone seen Kelly Slater? That guy can certainly pursue women freely! If I have to go bald I wish it would be looking like that.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> dude its true i have a white friend who went bald and he's got a flat black guy nose and he suits the look


 I know a similar type of guy, not necessarily goodlooking but he does not look bizarre which is a huge accomplishment for a white guy beyond NW3




> I don't think so. A nose of this type along with a prominent chin makes an ante-face, which is considered attractive. Example of people with ante faces are David Gandi and Sean O'Pry.


 They are not bald. That is the point, rules change when you are bald. A prominent nose can be fine w/ hair, but not w/o
Neither of those guys would have become models w/o hair




> Nothing wrong with being bald. Should have just shaved and be done with it.


 There is a lot wrong with balding or none of us would be here

----------


## Diffuser44

These posts showing women hating on bald men don't do us men suffering with hair loss any favors.  You could probably just as well find posts of women grossed out by men with long hair, or penises in general for that matter.  I personally have started to become proud of my baldness.  I don't shave it but rather keep it at a #2 and sometimes grow out the facial hair.  

I don't need to let my self image be deteriorated by shallow dimwitted girls / guys pretending to be girls online.  What kind of girl do you think takes the time to hate on bald men online.  Most likely the ugly ones with low self esteem and poor self image themselves.  

I understand most men who go bald develop poor self images.  Sure you are bald, and that does have an effect on the way others look at you and how you look at yourself.  But if your personality is charming, you genuinely aren't affected by your baldness in a negative way (which is very hard to do) you can be "normal".  

It's the people that can't change their self image of being bald to a positive one that suffer and can't get over it.  Which is the majority of us.  Even me most times.  It is a work in progress.  I'm not going to let people tell me bald is ugly because it isn't going to help me or other bald men/women with their lives and being successful.

----------


## balding1983

> These posts showing women hating on bald men don't do us men suffering with hair loss any favors.  You could probably just as well find posts of women grossed out by men with long hair, or penises in general for that matter.  I personally have started to become proud of my baldness.  I don't shave it but rather keep it at a #2 and sometimes grow out the facial hair.  
> 
> I don't need to let my self image be deteriorated by shallow dimwitted girls / guys pretending to be girls online.  What kind of girl do you think takes the time to hate on bald men online.  Most likely the ugly ones with low self esteem and poor self image themselves.  
> 
> I understand most men who go bald develop poor self images.  Sure you are bald, and that does have an effect on the way others look at you and how you look at yourself.  But if your personality is charming, you genuinely aren't affected by your baldness in a negative way (which is very hard to do) you can be "normal".  
> 
> It's the people that can't change their self image of being bald to a positive one that suffer and can't get over it.  Which is the majority of us.  Even me most times.  It is a work in progress.  I'm not going to let people tell me bald is ugly because it isn't going to help me or other bald men/women with their lives and being successful.


 What are the 'positives'?

----------


## Illusion

> I think you guys think ENTIRELY too fu*king much. And what makes your standards of beauty so right and true? For every "rule" and example of what bald people should look like, there's a guy/girl out there that is the exact opposite and they look FINE. Sometimes even handsome/beautiful. I think you guys all come to this website whining saying "I'm ugly, im bald, society this, opposite sex that, standards of beauty blah blah fuc*ing blah". But the truth is, it's YOU guys who are judging yourselves. YOU guys who are judging others and making people feel bad bc they have a big nose, or a thin neck, or small biceps, or weak jaw lines, etc. Well you know what, if you judge people based off of their looks then FU*K YOU!!! Because it's YOUR fault this "society" is in the shape it's in. Everyone should just accept the way they are and accept others the way they are too.


 


Yeah there's some truth in this post.


One of the funny/weird things is that before I started balding, I didn't even notice whether others were bald(ing) or not. When I started to go bald, I suddenly saw a lot of bald people, most of who I had known for a long time already. The point I'm trying to make is that society (men at least) does not automatically judge bald people. This could be different though when talking about potentional sexual partners. However, I sometimes see people on this forum say "society hates bald guys". That's simply not true.

Did you guys pay a lot of attention to and/or judge baldness before you started balding?

----------


## FlightTL

> Yeah there's some truth in this post.
> 
> 
> One of the funny/weird things is that before I started balding, I didn't even notice whether others were bald(ing) or not. When I started to go bald, I suddenly saw a lot of bald people, most of who I had known for a long time already. The point I'm trying to make is that society (men at least) does not automatically judge bald people. This could be different though when talking about potentional sexual partners. However, I sometimes see people on this forum say "society hates bald guys". That's simply not true.
> 
> Did you guys pay a lot of attention to and/or judge baldness before you started balding?


 Dude, I agree with you a 100%. I never noticed hair loss until it affected me. I saw balding men as normal, until it affected me. Then I flipped out

----------


## Joan

"One of the funny/weird things is that before I started balding, I didn't even notice whether others were bald(ing) or not."

Same here regarding women with hair loss.  I never zeroed in on womens' scalps until I started losing hair.  Then when my son starting losing his, I began noticing balding men.  It's a comparison thing for me.  My aunt wore a wig for years, and apparently I was the only one who never knew it, and I even saw her a couple of times without it.  I just thought she didn't do her hair yet.

----------


## noway

I can't believe you guys didn't notice balding men before. Before I was going bald, when I was a kid/teenager I always found bald men funny, especially if they had a bit of weight. The funniest thing was when a bald men was obviously unhappy about being bald. It used to bring this smirk to my face which was part sympathy, part funny, part get over it sort of thing. I don't know, I understood it must suck, but because they looked so funny I could not take their sorrows seriously. Now I think that's how people see me even if they are grown up, but **** them. I posted this to make fun of the women, because I now think that in a weird way we are lucky. Here's why:
1. Getting over it is so tough it has the potential to turn even the biggest *****-hole into a man, because its pretty serious shit.
2. We are less likely to end up with a shallow girl and more likely to find a great girl who likes us for who we are.
3. I think bald men have something similar to the Napoleon complex of short men. That is they work hard to overcompensate so they can still win the mating game. In other words for many it is the main cause they get of their ass and become successful. A disproportionate amount of successful people I know are bald!
4. Deciding to shave my head at just (JUST!) NW2 made me feel like the dogs bollocks. Sure I would love a cure, but until then I'm the man because I embrace it, "they outnumbered me but I threw punches tool" sort of thing. And **** everyone else.

So there.

----------


## Illusion

> I can't believe you guys didn't notice balding men before. Before I was going bald, when I was a kid/teenager I always found bald men funny, especially if they had a bit of weight. *The funniest thing was when a bald men was obviously unhappy about being bald. It used to bring this smirk to my face which was part sympathy, part funny, part get over it sort of thing*. I don't know, I understood it must suck, but because they looked so funny I could not take their sorrows seriously.


 


Yeah, some of us judge people more than others do

Maybe you noticed baldness before, I didn't. Honestly I didn't even pay attention to my dad who has been bald for as long as I've known him (aka my whole life). The bolded part is pretty disgusting though, makes you look like a sad piece of shit. But if you get satisfaction out of seeing other people being unhappy, good for you.

Also, how the **** is a smirk meant in a sympathetic way?

----------


## TotallyScrewed

I saw norwood 2-4's as normal, but then again, 4's were always in their 40-50s. I noticed when a kid my age (actually a year or two younger, he was 20) was balding, and it creeped me out. 

That said, looking back, while I didn't consciously think "balding," I did consciously think "ugly"

----------


## noway

> Also, how the **** is a smirk meant in a sympathetic way?


 Read the whole thing. I said part sympathy, part... A bit like laughing at the guy who slipped on a banana peel and fell on his ass, but not seriously injuring himself. You feel a bit of sympathy but can't take it seriously and can't control your laughter. To answer your question it was a patronizing kind of smirk.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> The bolded part is pretty disgusting though, makes you look like a sad piece of shit. But if you get satisfaction out of seeing other people being unhappy, good for you.


 I agree 100%.  I had a longer reply written up, but it wasn't necessary so I deleted it.  Your reply of "disgusting" hit the nail on the head perfectly.

----------


## Diffuser44

Positives to what?

Balding?

It doesn't matter if it's positive or not. Your attitude and self image is all that matter. 

On a hair loss site you are going to find people that don't like hair loss and haven't learned to live or cope with their fate and genetics. So anything I have to say here will easily dismissed. 

Changing your self image is the only true way to accept it in a healthy way.

----------


## Peeta

> I can't believe you guys didn't notice balding men before. Before I was going bald, when I was a kid/teenager I always found bald men funny, especially if they had a bit of weight. The funniest thing was when a bald men was obviously unhappy about being bald. It used to bring this smirk to my face which was part sympathy, part funny, part get over it sort of thing. I don't know, I understood it must suck, but because they looked so funny I could not take their sorrows seriously. Now I think that's how people see me even if they are grown up, but **** them. I posted this to make fun of the women, because I now think that in a weird way we are lucky.


 Karma's a bitch, ain't it?

Anyways, I've never noticed balding men either when I was younger. I didn't even know/pay attention to hairlines back then. My Dad's been bald for the longest time and I never gave a shiz. Now? The first thing I notice when I meet someone is their hairline. The density of their hair. It's an obsession.

----------


## vortek

thank god that hair transplants exist though. Its always a last resort and its getting cheaper every year. I dont even know if Im losing hair yet but If I am I plan to get one before I'm like 25.

----------


## justhair

well ugly is a matter of opinion, but here's a fact: 
the balding condition proves that there is no God.

peace love & light <3 <3 <3

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

It is getting cheaper and one day I hope to get one and I can not wait. I am sure my life will improve and I will get my confidence back.

----------


## BeaveCake

> These extreme views on either side are ridiculous.  Yes, having good hair is better than no hair and you should try to keep it if you can.  But to seek out and then listen to the extreme views and believe life goes to shyt because there's no hair is quite idiotic.  
> 
> If Brad Pitt is the perfect 10, then the personality, charisma, confidence, charm, and a crooked smile makes up 7-8 while hair may give the remaining 2-3.  Do the best with what you have, where you are, and how you can.  Bytching is for bytches.


 This is truth, I was born with triangular alopecia (fancy slang for Norwood 2-3 ish at birth) all my moms side men had it, I never cared as it was all I knew and nobody ever mocked me for it, at 17 my father passed and medical tests on me put me in a mild shock-where I lost most my top hair on the entire Norwood area 2 out of every 3 hair died they said and no it doesn't come back so at 19 I shaved it bald and yeah some girl aren't into it but honestly I pull it off nicely enough that I hear regular compliments and girls tell me a lot they couldn't imagine me with hair. No it's not sympathy or lies like many of these crazed 'feel sorry for me' types will try to say. Yes it's completely skinhead bald and no I'm not the uber muscular type either I'm a skinny pale white dude, just my face and head shape work well with it, sure with perfect hair I might be a 8-9 rather than a 7 I am now to many girls but I never had perfect hair from birth and thank God because I might be like some of the sad people on here mourning it. 

I'm nearly 21 and yeah sometimes I'm self conscious when some drunk frat girl says something but most girls don't care enough to let shaved be a deal breaker and I'm talking 18-20 range in college. If I can get through it many of you grown "men" should try too.

Nothing against you poster, just liked your statement.

----------


## BeaveCake

Everyone gets made fun of even attractive people that's part of life, the fact you couldn't get over that shows why you spend days mourning hair on a site as sad as this one, there's a lot of sad people out there who need to realize no hair won't stop them with life or young attractive women.

----------


## pajason

> I know a bloke who had a full head of hair until he hit 43, then within 2 years it was totally gone.  Genetic - his father did the same.
> He is 63, but he looks about 50.  Healthy, handsome and happy.  The thing that makes him look younger is his self confidence - he smiles, as if to say 'f^ck the lot of you - i'm happy'.  
> If youre losing it you need to cut it realy short.  
> Exercise and good food and away you go!


 Thing is going bald at 43 is totally different than going bald at 23.  I was probably a NW2 at 22 so I didn't have it that bad but was a NW3 at 24 and NW 4 at 28.  I had a hair transplant at 23, 25 and 27 and propecia helped slow the loss so I was able to have a pretty good head of hair at 28.  I know how hard it was for me at 23 with my level of hair loss let alone a NW 5 or 6.  I have since lost a decent amount of hair in my late 30's and it has effected me but not like it did when I was in my early 20's.  Most of my friends have some level of hairloss now that wasn't the case at 22 when most still had  a full head of hair.  Baldness in the late 30's and 40's is normal.

----------


## pajason

> Well concerning the title of this thread, I think it is not true. Has anyone seen Kelly Slater? That guy can certainly pursue women freely! If I have to go bald I wish it would be looking like that.


 He would look better with hair.  He is just a extremely attractive person who can pull of basically any look.  He would probably be considered a 9.5 to 10 with hair and is probably a 8 to 8.5 without it.  There are probably around %10 of men that really do look better without hair than with it.  My brother in law has shaved his head since he was 20 and he had a full head of hair.  He is a big dude and simply looks better with shaved/very short hair than he does with long hair.  Funny but he will occasionally lament losing his hair.  I tell him to forget about it because there isn't much difference because he shaves it anyhow.  *Truth is most men look better with hair.  But if your losing your hair and have done what you can, if heading to NW7 nothing but trying drugs since a HT can give that kind of coverage.  Then there isn't a thing you can do about it.  Shave it and get fit.  A good body can be worth just as much as a head of hair to many women.  Get fit get some muscles and move on with your life.  You only have so much time on this earth that you don't want to waste any of it on feeling like shit because you are bald.  Hair is just part of the package if you can't do anything about it focus on the stuff you can which would be getting muscles,confidence and personality.  You can still live a long happy life if you don't let balding ruin it.*

----------

